# Ayuda estero Jvc mod.kd-HDR44



## streetsound (Abr 2, 2012)

abrazoo Saludos colegas, solicito si alguien tiene algo de información de este estéreo, la falla que presenta es una advertencia en el display " WARNING CHK WIRING THEN RESET UNIT",removi la salida de audio pero sige igual me podrian ayudar


----------



## electro310 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola que tal,esta es mi primer respuesta,espero sea util.
Intenta lo siguiente:
1.desconecta la unidad del voltage
2.presiona y sosten simultaneamente los botones de[MENU] y[UP arrow]la flecha indicadora asia arriba
3.Mientras sostienes presionados [MENU]/[UP arrow] aplica voltage o conectarlo de nuevo
       a.el display te mostrara "DC ERR"
       b.si muestra "Chk wiring..." repite los pasos anteriores
4.presiona[UP arrow];en el display aparece "DC1 ERR"
       a.Presiona y sosten [UP arrow] y aparecera "DC1 OK"
5.presiona [Down arrow] la flecha asia abajo y aparecera en el display "DC2"
       a.presiona y sosten[DOWN arrow] y en el display aparecera "DC2 0"
6.desconecta el votage de nuevo de la unidad
7.remueve la carita
8.conecta de nuevo el voltage
9.presiona el [RESET]
10.reinstala la carita y enciende la unidad

si el cableado o los componentes estan en buenas condiciones,esto resolvera el problema
Por favor comenta para ver como te fue.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2012)

Gracias* electro310* por instrucciones tan claras 

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !


----------



## reeyees (Jun 20, 2016)

Muchas gracias Electro310, indicaciones claras y funcionales. Si me sirvio, Saludos.


----------

